# Hublot Classic Fusion 42mm vs. Rolex Submariner 116610 (Resale value etc)



## stolpioni (Nov 8, 2014)

In about 6 months I am going to purchase an AP RO, but until then I gotta satisfy my addiction of getting a watch. However, I do not have $15k to spend right now so I am looking to spend around $5-7k.

Now thinking of either a Hublot Classic Fusion 42mm (all black) or a Rolex Submariner.

I think the Hublot is a nicer watch and something I would probably keep for the long haul. Especially since I'm buying a metal AP soon, the Hublot would give more variety to my collection.

My biggest concern is the resale value. The retail of this is around $7-9k, but I got a good deal of $5.5k for it. Lets say I need to sell it in 6 months to be able to justifiy my purchase of an Audermars Piguet Royal Oak, how much could I expect to lose? Will I even be able to sell it at all?

With the Rolex, while I probably won't keep it, if I buy it used now I can probably get nearly all of my money back whenever I want.

I'm torn...your thoughts?


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

Rolex over Hublot every single time. In terms of retaining retail value upon resale, the aforementioned may as well be carved on stone tablets...

If I were you, I would skip both and buy what you really want (which apparently is the Royal Oak) by waiting and saving for it, or if you must just spending a bit more for it now. Buying and flipping a Hublot sounds like a recipe for disaster to me...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Mpalmer is spot on, don't buy a watch to re sell unless you are getting it at a complete steal and are therefore likely to get back your money.

Hold out for the AP, it is the only way you will be happy long term.


----------



## Camdamonium (Feb 7, 2017)

I love my Hublot and have not yet owned a Rolex (I like the Classic Fusion more than the Submariner as it is less common and a good conversation piece). However, my friends that buy and sell timepieces often all agree that Rolex is liquid and moves whenever you want it to. I'm sitting with my Breathing now after it being listed for three months. Will end up having to get a Datejust 2 or Submariner soon.


----------



## HonzaH (Aug 19, 2017)

Camdamonium said:


> I love my Hublot and have not yet owned a Rolex (I like the Classic Fusion more than the Submariner as it is less common and a good conversation piece). However, my friends that buy and sell timepieces often all agree that Rolex is liquid and moves whenever you want it to. I'm sitting with my Breathing now after it being listed for three months. Will end up having to get a Datejust 2 or Submariner soon.


Thanks for the tip. I was also wondering which one might be more liquid. I can see that many Rolex watches move very fast.


----------

